# Dust collection tip of the day....



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

....if you have a floor sweep connected to your dust collection system it may be a good idea to put a screen of some sort over the front to keep rodents out especially if your dust collector _*passes debris*_ _*through*_ _*the impeller*_!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.
That's classic. :laughing:


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Sounds like a scene from a horror movie. Any pics of the bloodbath?:laughing:
--Matt


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice tip.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I would say that's a reason not to have a screen on it. Pest control.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been fighting with the computer for the last few hours. I needed that laugh.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*frog in a blender sorta thing*



Marv said:


> ....if you have a floor sweep connected to your dust collection system it may be a good idea to put a screen of some sort over the front to keep rodents out especially if your dust collector _*passes debris*_ _*through*_ _*the impeller*_!


 It will start to smell in a few days, however. :thumbdown: No screens on my DC system. :no: bill


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

There is an example of the age old adage....How to construct a "better mousetrap".


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Nope. Don't see the problem...


----------



## FarmerJim (Mar 22, 2012)

My cyclone doesn't send the chips through the impeller until the barrel overfills. So it would just drop the mouse into the barrel.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

does it work on stray cats too?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

As long as your duct work is big enough :laughing:


----------

